# My Bunnies, lol!



## Chiforus

Here's my Holland Lop bunny:










Here's my Silver Marten Netherland Dwarf bunny:










Here's my Chloe Gem bunny:










And here's my Sophie Pearl bunny:











Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## michele

Ahhhhh they are soooo sweet,i love bunnies,used to have one that sat in a bowl every night and watched tv eating a cracker biscuit called Smudge,the nicest rabbit you could ever wish for,loved her to bits.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Awwwww, they are all soooo cute! I am going to take a picture of my lil Bunbun!!!!


----------



## Jessica

The bunnies are adorable and the chi's look too cute in their bunny costumes!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

that's so cute.......


----------



## rcj1095

All the bunnies are fantastic. What great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Harley's Mom

AWWWWWW!!! That is the cutest thing ever! I love your bunnies (all of them).


----------



## Brodysmom

Sooooooo sweet!! I adore rabbits. We had one when Courtney was a toddler. He was a holland lop too. I LOVE the hotos. I think that is the breed. The little ones with the black circles around their eyes. Darling!!

And your Chi Bunnies take the cake.


----------



## huskyluv

Oh how cute! That is just too funny and sweet at the same time! Gorgeous, all of them.


----------



## Chiforus

Thanks for all of the nice compliments.


----------



## freedomchis

OMG they are too cute


----------



## TLI

What precious bunnies!


----------



## Radar_Love

OMG, look at your girls! They make great easter bunnies!


----------

